# Drop Dead



## cloud-nine (20/7/18)

Hi Guys, just want to find out if there's any vendors selling the drop dead already?


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (20/7/18)

post on the facebook page and ask you will get a better response there


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

They haven’t been released yet, the anticipation is real for this one 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] please move to Who has stock?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/7/18)

Was only released today. Order placed but only shipping in August. I’m sure Sir Vape will get them before us @Sir Vape @BigGuy

We have around 300 on order in 5 of the colours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

